# FF: 2 fish



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So I've decided to convert my 80g to SW, so I have 1x 2inch FREE Rotkiel Severum and 1x 7-8 inch FREE Syno left, and since everybody likes FREE FISH both are now FREE . ... THATS 1 FREE Syno and 1 FREE Rotkiel Severum FREE !!! not sure on the species of Syno but he's FREE Thanks to those who responded and Thank You all for looking. ... ...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent..........


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Asian Upsidedown cat Senegal Bichir Pearlscales Tire Track's and 1 Severum are pending. ... ... Thank You


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know about the eels


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bob, you don't need anymore fish!! In line for the Tire Tracks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Bob, you don't need anymore fish!! In line for the Tire Tracks.


U dont either  Back off people lol


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Look who's talking Claudia!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bugaboo433 said:


> Look who's talking Claudia!!!!


I am a fishaholic and fish hoarder....i admit it


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

You and Bob could open up a Fish store together!!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW you guys/ girls are are really giving my fish a complex


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

niteshift said:


> WOW you guys/ girls are are really giving my fish a complex


You r very welcome


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

ha ha, we are just passionate about our fish addictions! At least Claudia and I are both under ten tanks each, can't say the same thing about Bob there however!!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

niteshift said:


> So I've decided to convert my 80g to SW


Welcome to the Bright Side! You will love it!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow the fight is on lol now now ladies I was just lucky enough to see the ad first lol! looking for tank #15 my 135 is getting smaller lol looking at a 210 or a 300g at king EDS right now! good deals!! 
SORRY ladies!! will let you know if I have any issues (tank mates) with these fish ill give you ladies first grabs at them!


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Bob for coming out for the fish, you'll really enjoy that Upside down Asian Catfish. Shame he had to go.. Rather than start a new thread i will just update the original post..


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumpin Up some FREE FISH


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Dave
I like free fish! I"ll take them if you still have them
Thanks
Jim


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

if still available I'll take them.
Call 604 837 1064
Thanks.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I still have them Jim Just shoot me an idea when you can come get them.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Free Fishes are GONE GONE GONE thank you Jim.


----------

